# just be confident theory



## john_cope (Dec 15, 2019)

just be confident


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 15, 2019)

Women and their BS advice. Confidence, is like a factor that matters less then 10% orso.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Dec 15, 2019)

Yes indeed!





Just be confident bro! I'm sure you'll make it!


----------



## spark (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## reptiles (Dec 15, 2019)

ZHZ1773 said:


> Yes indeed!
> View attachment 193639
> 
> Just be confident bro! I'm sure you'll make it!





I'm not defending any sides but isn't this cherry picked


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 15, 2019)

ZHZ1773 said:


> Yes indeed!
> View attachment 193639
> 
> Just be confident bro! I'm sure you'll make it!


Hey zaddy😍


----------



## loromate (Dec 15, 2019)

ZHZ1773 said:


> Yes indeed!
> View attachment 193639
> 
> Just be confident bro! I'm sure you'll make it!


You can bet he is going to be more succesfull if he is confident rather than if he's not


----------



## Atman (Dec 15, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


>



Now this is what I call a confident man indeed!


ZHZ1773 said:


> Yes indeed!
> View attachment 193639
> 
> Just be confident bro! I'm sure you'll make it!


1/10 confidence.


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Dec 15, 2019)

loromate said:


> You can bet he is going to be more succesfull if he is confident rather than if he's not


True. But I doubt he's confident when he looks in the mirror.


----------



## SeiGun (Dec 15, 2019)

confident ugly people is annoying tbh


----------



## john2 (Dec 15, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> confident ugly people is annoying tbh


Exactly, women want such men dead.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 15, 2019)

@Justbeconfidentsrs


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 15, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> confident ugly people is annoying tbh


This is legit.
Looks so unnatural and overcompensating due to insecurity. 
And they actually are most of the time. They get mad really easily.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 15, 2019)

ZHZ1773 said:


> True. But I doubt he's confident when he looks in the mirror.


If he doesn't have confidence.
Then he can work on his *Charisma*.
*Charisma is more important then Looks, bro*. As these women say /s


LOL @ this video, the BS is massive. That's how we all get blue-pilled at young age and have to delete this crab


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 15, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> @Justbeconfidentsrs


Hy bro 😃


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 15, 2019)

being confident comes from looks.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Dec 15, 2019)

Username checks out


----------



## tryingtofindsolution (Dec 15, 2019)

ZHZ1773 said:


> Yes indeed!
> View attachment 193639
> 
> Just be confident bro! I'm sure you'll make it!


Could this guy be normal looking with some cheekbone transplant?


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Dec 15, 2019)

tryingtofindsolution said:


> Could this guy be normal looking with some cheekbone transplant?


I believe a head transplant would do the trick.


----------



## tryingtofindsolution (Dec 15, 2019)

ZHZ1773 said:


> Yes indeed!
> View attachment 193639
> 
> Just be confident bro! I'm sure you'll make it!


Could this guy be normal looking with some cheekbone transplant?aand maybe some eye work?


ZHZ1773 said:


> I believe a head transplant would do the trick.


I do not know if he is tilting his head,or his head is deformed,but anyway cheekbones implant would improve him I think


----------



## SHARK (Dec 15, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


>



fuck that guy I hope he gets acid faced tbh


----------



## Anasurimbor (Dec 16, 2019)

In lookism terms, you are either confident 1/10 uggo or 10/10 where it doesn't matter. Real-life is not that simple though.
As long as you are 4+ confidence is extremely legit. Confidence literally makes you walk, talk and act differently. Just by FEELING good you exert positive vibes and signals to the opposite and similar sex. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emotional_contagion


----------



## john_cope (Dec 16, 2019)

Anasurimbor said:


> In lookism terms, you are either confident 1/10 uggo or 10/10 where it doesn't matter. Real-life is not that simple though.
> As long as you are 4+ confidence is extremely legit. Confidence literally makes you walk, talk and act differently. Just by FEELING good you exert positive vibes and signals to the opposite and similar sex.


confidence does not exist.


----------



## Maxillacel (Dec 17, 2019)

ZHZ1773 said:


> Yes indeed!
> View attachment 193639
> 
> Just be confident bro! I'm sure you'll make it!


mirin the craniofacial base


----------



## Bluepill (Dec 17, 2019)

Why do friendless losers hate men who are confident despite their looks? It's like you think you're better than them, when in reality it's the exact opposite. You're > 100 x worse.


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Hector (Dec 23, 2019)

subhuman incel said:


> View attachment 201935
> View attachment 201932
> View attachment 201933
> View attachment 201934


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 23, 2019)

Hector said:


> View attachment 201945
> View attachment 201946


*BURTAL TBH*


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 23, 2019)

ok but lets be real if your average or slightly above average (like 90% of this forum) then being NT and low inhib matters a fuckton. Yes if ur subhuman ur fucked but that's a very small amount of people.

inb4 im coping


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 23, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> If he doesn't have confidence.
> Then he can work on his *Charisma*.
> *Charisma is more important then Looks, bro*. As these women say /s
> 
> ...



Charisma = jawline and femurs


SHARK said:


> fuck that guy I hope he gets acid faced tbh


same


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Dec 23, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Charisma is more important then Looks, bro. As these women say /s



I think u been using reddit too much


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hector said:


> View attachment 201945
> View attachment 201946


Second meme is harsh. Looks will halo everything you do. Just look at how people percieve non native English speakers from Europe speaking English to Indians speaking English. Look at how normies comments on Gal Godot/ Jon Kortajarenas videos.Even if They are speaking broken English and have bad grammar, normies would be saying " omg her accent is too cute she's cute etc" imagine some Indian guy talking in perfect grammatical structure but an accent everyone will be teasing him for his accent. Normies are bluepilled but acts blackpilled


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 23, 2019)

Hector said:


> View attachment 201945
> View attachment 201946


With that pen i had similar situation irl foid didnt wanted to touch it after me.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 23, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Women and their BS advice. Confidence, is like a factor that matters less then 10% orso.




The thot at 0:59 is practically naked wtf. Fucking bitches man, how is the average Man supposed to chill outside when you have hoes like that walking around?

'I don't dress like this for Men' 







Biggest bullshit uttered by braindead sluts.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 23, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> 'I don't dress like this for Men'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.
"i don't wear makeup for men"


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Dec 23, 2019)

When women say " confidence " just replace the word with " strong jawline " all of a sudden these videos become very blackpilled

There is no doubt in my mind, even I think men with jawlines are confident, even tho its just my reptile brain making me fall for the halo effect


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 23, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> LOL.
> "i don't wear makeup for men"



She only wears make up for chad


----------



## CopingCel (Dec 23, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> She only wears make up for chad herself


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 23, 2019)

Tbh the reason people say confidence is important is because they associate good looks with confidence and usually good looking people are more confident.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Dec 23, 2019)

john_cope said:


> just be confident


----------



## Usum (Dec 24, 2019)

It sure helps a lot.
If you are attractive for her.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 24, 2019)

At my names me


----------



## Raax (Dec 24, 2019)

Just wear better clothes bro


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Dec 24, 2019)

Well, if you barely cross her attraction threshold, confidence can make or break it. 
It can't create attraction in itself but acting very awkward can take attraction away.


----------



## Superking (Dec 26, 2019)

I think there is something to be said for your demeanour

Just be confident sort of just means just act high status and low-stress. Look at say, brad pitt in once upon a time in hollywood. he's in control in every situation, even if he's not in control of the situation he's in control of himself. 100% relaxed. I have heard some guys say beta blockers make them feel stone cold confident like james bond. beta blockers lower your resting heart rate. Having a low resting heart rate is also associated with athletic ability which is one of the main things women find attractive.

So right now I am working on a theory that lowering your resting heart rate makes you more attractive. People interpret the demeanor of these people as confidence when really it is about how unshakably stable their bodily functions are compared to stressed out, high-heart rate people. I think one of most incels' problems is their utterly nerdy demeanor. You can tell they're nervous and low-status just by talking to them for ten seconds. No matter how many fillers you inject or surgeries you get that is still a hurdle you need to overcome if you want to be a slayer of gorgeous hyper-NT girls.

I agree that looks matter way way more but it's something else to consider and work on. Besides doing things to lower your resting heart rate like losing weight and improving your athletic ability will also improve your looks, so you might as well have another reason to do it.


----------



## MammothActuary (Dec 26, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


>



Why is the joke funny? Because he makes people think instantly about sex because of his looks . Imagine a subhuman making the same joke.


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 26, 2019)

*its all about being confident bro*


----------



## Memeito (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## middayshowers (Jan 1, 2020)

Superking said:


> I think there is something to be said for your demeanour
> 
> Just be confident sort of just means just act high status and low-stress. Look at say, brad pitt in once upon a time in hollywood. he's in control in every situation, even if he's not in control of the situation he's in control of himself. 100% relaxed. I have heard some guys say beta blockers make them feel stone cold confident like james bond. beta blockers lower your resting heart rate. Having a low resting heart rate is also associated with athletic ability which is one of the main things women find attractive.
> 
> ...


 very true. I've heard of beta blockers before from someone that used to sweat/shake when giving a speech, taking them stopped all visible signs of anxiety. can these be taken daily?


----------



## Superking (Jan 1, 2020)

middayshowers said:


> very true. I've heard of beta blockers before from someone that used to sweat/shake when giving a speech, taking them stopped all visible signs of anxiety. can these be taken daily?



I'm no expert but I'd be wary of them, anything that has a serious efft with side effects on your heart and circulation are not to be trifled with needlessly. You can basically get the same benefits from exercising without the drawbacks so I would just do that and see where it gets you. If you have anxiety beta blockers get prescribed for those so maybe it would be a two for one solution in that case. However I do wonder if the same benefits of exercise would also help relieve anxiety.


----------



## cardiologist (Jan 1, 2020)

JFL at watching youtube videos on these subjects. Cage at channels like Charisma (cope) on Command.


----------

